

Github for product design - yarone

A short time ago, there was a lively discussion here about getting designers to contribute to open source projects:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267861<p>Yesterday, we saw an example of an independent contributor "mocking up" his ideal notification interface for the iPhone:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2298585<p>Question: Is there a tool that would make it easy for <i>multiple</i> folks to collaboratively design stuff and iterate on a design?  Github for product design?  Multiple designers suggesting things for one feature, and some way to collaboratively edit stuff, with history on the decision making process?<p>As a "product guy" myself, I am constantly designing stuff using Balsamiq mockups. I'm eager to use the forthcoming myBalsamiq, which seems to have some group / collaboration features.  But I think I am suggesting something far beyond what Balsamiq is working on.
======
yarone
Clickable links:

Getting designers to contribute to open source projects:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267861>

Mockup of "ideal" notification for iPhone:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2298585>

myBalsamiq: <http://balsamiq.com/products/mockups/mybalsamiq>

------
petervandijck
I'm eager for myBalsamiq too. At least, I was in 2009. And in 2010. Now I've
kind of given up on it.

------
balsamiq
Hi to both of you. Please email me. myBalsamiq is very much happening (we're
in "gamma" right now, which is like a beta but with paying customers).

myBalsamiq is free for open-source projects, email me!

peldi@balsamiq.com

